# OHIO SUBS NEEDED akron and surrounding



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

commercial lots, easy tight routes pay twice a month, message me NOW

50-60 per hour


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is that for a driver?


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

bet that's for a sub with his own truck. If not I'll move out that way lol


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

That's the going rate for plowing subs in the akron / canton area.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

yes sub with his own truck....can make more by taking a piece rate but you also take some risk then if your not quick....open for other companies to even plow a lot or two and not take a whole route


----------

